

L-systems - varav
http://www.varav.in/posts/2014/12/11/lsystem.html

======
unsigner
Obligatory reading on L-systems:

[http://nothings.org/gamedev/l_systems.html](http://nothings.org/gamedev/l_systems.html)

------
haihaibye
Interactive Javascript L-System:
[http://davmlaw.github.io/ProceduralGraphics/lsystem4.html](http://davmlaw.github.io/ProceduralGraphics/lsystem4.html)

------
ipsin
I've also toyed with L-systems.

I made a little gallery with some of the more interesting ones I came across:
[https://ehq.com/lcurves/](https://ehq.com/lcurves/)

------
azeirah
Here's something I made using L-Systems:

[http://martijnbrekelmans.com/lsystems/lsystem.html](http://martijnbrekelmans.com/lsystems/lsystem.html)

